# golf mk3 ground points



## vdubin'peg (Jul 27, 2007)

wheres a good grounding point for an HU? the stock ground has got alternator whine like crazy! ..someone said straight to the battery?


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: golf mk3 ground points (vdubin'peg)*

I'd be very skeptical that you're hearing noise from the stock ground assuming it is still hooked up properly. But if you find another bolt that goes into a thick piece of body that you can grind the paint around it would be just as good as the battery itself.


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: golf mk3 ground points (vdubin'peg)*

Do not ground straight to the battery! Find a good spot on the chasis, sand the paint off and there you go.


----------



## vdubin'peg (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: golf mk3 ground points (bcramer)*

ground points are all sanded still getting the whine though amps are grounded to the trunk floor and the hu is grounded to the firewall directly behind the guage cluster. If i unplug the rca's no noise and if i use another source direct to the amp no noise. what the could it be??


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: golf mk3 ground points (vdubin'peg)*

Check out this thread...scroll down a bit and there is a section feedback.


----------

